# Best banks in daubai



## guidolaukens (May 11, 2014)

Dear All,

Can someone inform me about the best banks in Dubai. Is it Emirates NBD, HSBC or other good banks ?
Regards,
Guido


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I use ENBD and have no issues with it, I just don't like the charge to take cash out of the machine.


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

londonmandan said:


> I use ENBD and have no issues with it, I just don't like *the charge to take cash out of the machine.*


Is that just for ENBD or all banks?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

asharma0001 said:


> Is that just for ENBD or all banks?


Not sure I only have an ENBD account.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

ADCB is excellent..they give 6 free atm withdrawals a month from other machines and ofcourse free withdrawals from adcb atm's


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

londonmandan said:


> I use ENBD and have no issues with it, I just don't like the charge to take cash out of the machine.


There's only a charge if you use a non-ENBD ATM. Every other bank will also charge you for using an ATM that does not belong to them. There's more ENBD ATM's around than any other bank. Therefore, you could argue that if you don't want to be charged for withdrawing money, the best bank to be with is ENBD.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> There's only a charge if you use a non-ENBD ATM. Every other bank will also charge you for using an ATM that does not belong to them. There's more ENBD ATM's around than any other bank. Therefore, you could argue that if you don't want to be charged for withdrawing money, the best bank to be with is ENBD.


Ahhhh I did't know that, it's like the UK used to be before free ATM withdrawals came about.

There's actually no ENBD machines near me or within walking distance for a lazy person lol


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

HSBC don't charge for withdrawal on other machines but their customer service is shocking.

We're still searching for a good bank. The problem we have is the the OH works on assignments in UAE banks - OH THE HORROR STORIES!

The most shocking one was when he walked into a bank's HQ office and wasn't ID-ed/questioned. He didn't need an access card to walk into the room with all the customer files in. Luckily he wasn't interested in committing identity fraud that day.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

IzzyBella said:


> HSBC don't charge for withdrawal on other machines but their customer service is shocking.
> 
> We're still searching for a good bank. The problem we have is the the OH works on assignments in UAE banks - OH THE HORROR STORIES!
> 
> The most shocking one was when he walked into a bank's HQ office and wasn't ID-ed/questioned. He didn't need an access card to walk into the room with all the customer files in. Luckily he wasn't interested in committing identity fraud that day.


Actually HSBC does charge for withdrawal from other ATM machines. The charge is included in the withdrawal amount in the bank statement and not shown separately. If you withdraw AED 1,000 it shows as AED 1,002 withdrawn.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Zexotic said:


> Actually HSBC does charge for withdrawal from other ATM machines. The charge is included in the withdrawal amount in the bank statement and not shown separately. If you withdraw AED 1,000 it shows as AED 1,002 withdrawn.


Depends on the kind of account. Advance and Premier accounts don't get charged this 2 Dhs per transaction.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

We're HSBC premier...we haven't been charged for ATM usage.


----------

